# solar powered backpacks



## pgnash13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Does anyone have experience using a solar backpack for an extensive camping trip? 

The downside is the bag does not have that much storage but the built in solar panel is great as long as you are traveling light.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bought this to use in my RV and love it. It will charge almost anything and has a crank plus a small solar panel.

Ambient Weather WR-335 ADVENTURER2 Emergency Solar Hand Crank AM/FM/SW/WB Weather Alert Radio, Flashlight, Siren, Smart Phone Charger


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ok why , 

if i was into charging devices while on a backpacking trip http://www.powerpractical.com/powerpot-v would be my choice , easily fits in a pack and works in the dark 

but frankly I use a flip phone , it goes days on a battery . i can change the batteries and brand new more powerful than original batteries are for sale online for under 10 dollars , i have 3 batteries for it , and it can be turned off when your not calling out to save battery

my flash light takes 2AA batteries and will run 7 hours on low , head lamp will run more hours on low with 3aaa batteries , i carry some extra batteries charged up just before the trip 

if your getting that far out a sat phone is the way to go you turn it on once a day check in then turn it off again if you need to make a call out you can turn it on when you like , but just call and checking with some one daily your going to be a days walk or paddle away any how so you won't be able to run and deal with what ever it is any way now if i was spending say the hole summer in the boundary waters i could see a charger as a higher priority it has been a while since i was in the boundary waters but cell phone reception used to be non existent in all but the edges 
so back to a sat phone


----------



## pgnash13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I have an iPhone that dies at about 3PM. For a flip phone that isn't running data, there really is no need for portable solar power.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

pgnash13 said:


> Thanks for the input. I have an iPhone that dies at about 3PM. For a flip phone that isn't running data, there really is no need for portable solar power.



have you tried turning off your wifi , that can help extend battery life , also can you power it down all the way or does it have to stay in hibernate ,

there are some flexible solar panel mats that might be better than a backpack , you could use your normal pack and put the mat on the top


----------



## pgnash13 (Aug 3, 2014)

that power practical is really a great product. I have one as well. Its good because there is not always adequate sunlight and the speed of charging is excellent.


----------

